# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Would you like to see clickerheroes getting it's own section?

## Watcher

Would you like to see Clickerheroes getting it's own section?

----------


## Miksu

Yes, do eeeeeeet > :Big Grin: !

----------


## CreativeXtent

soooooo what is clickerheroes?

----------


## d3rrial

Clickerheroes is the most intricate game since Dwarf Fortress

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Wait, 9k people want to get hit by a car. Are they that suicidal? That's pretty big news, we need to help those people!

----------


## CreativeXtent

i think car death is winning.

----------


## rutholson

unique topic ...i have never heard this term
online slots australia

----------


## Lyeden

Yep !  :Smile:  I like it

----------


## Morris

I wouldn't mind really...

----------


## bestBotter

Nor would I mind, nor would I use.

----------

